# BNR GTX14 Turbocharger Upgrade



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Years late after Vermont tuning, but its always good to have options!


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not satisfied with simply holding the stock turbo 1.4T world record with 196WHP and 259WTQ (race fuel, minor bolt ons, BNR Tune), we've been tinkering for a while on a bigger wheel turbo upgrade.
> 
> Starting with a brand new core from GM, we machine out the compressor housing to accept our all new billet wheel, featuring the latest aero technologies and laser balanced to 200,000RPM. Initial testing has yielded just over 200WHP on 91 octane fuel. We estimate 220-230WHP or more capable from E85 or race fuel, but have not finalized testing on different fuels yet.
> 
> Look for this upgrade to be available in the next couple of weeks



This sounds awesome! Would we have to upgrade any internals? I would also imagine we would need to re-tune.


----------



## whitecruze (May 27, 2012)

This is very intriguing. Excited to hear/see more.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Poje said:


> Years late after Vermont tuning, but its always good to have options!


It's not the same. Our wheel is completely different, and different size than vtuner's. Plus we are using only brand new turbocharger cores, not used/rebuilt.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

will be adding this to my list of future engine mods, along with the flex fuel kit! I will be watching for more details on this.


----------



## Andrew S (Feb 4, 2014)

what kind of torque numbers were you hitting when you passed 200hp?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

That's great! Now the big question! How bad is my wallet gonna hate me for this??


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Weather has been stopping us from finalizing everything on the dyno. As soon as the weather lets up we will be back at it and finish up. Stupid snow.


----------



## StudentDriver (Mar 14, 2015)

The stock automatic, according to gmauthority , can only handle 180 hp. Does anyone know that the transmission will survive output higher than that rating?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Add all this fun to an automatic car and you still have an automatic car... Wah wah


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

Any teasers? Are we going to have to place a core deposit like Vermont Tuning?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There will always be a core deposit. Doesn't make sense to send someone a brand new turbo, and not cover yourself, if you need a core back. Unless this is just a full price turbo, no core required. Because he did say that these were factory fresh turbos.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No cores. Factory brand new turbochargers with the upgrade performed is how they'll be sold. 

These are basically ready to go as far as the turbocharger development is considered. We're working now on using a new injector for better spray pattern and to be able to push E85 with this turbo. The green 42s are at 80% on 91 octane. We did make 201WHP/250WTQ on 91 with this turbo, at a mild 21psi.


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

This sounds exciting! Are you also testing this setup on automatics or just manuals?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Right now its on a manual trans car. Probably test it on an auto next. Should be fine though


----------



## fernando8877 (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the quick response. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Still very interested to see the results do not forget to keep us up to date with your progress!  
Good luck!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like 52-55lb injectors may need to be looked into. I vote for Fuel Injector Clinic. Used to love their injectors on my DSMs.


----------



## Blayne (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm definitely interested in this upgrade.


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> No cores. Factory brand new turbochargers with the upgrade performed is how they'll be sold.
> 
> These are basically ready to go as far as the turbocharger development is considered. We're working now on using a new injector for better spray pattern and to be able to push E85 with this turbo. The green 42s are at 80% on 91 octane. We did make 201WHP/250WTQ on 91 with this turbo, at a mild 21psi.



This excites me, will we have to upgrade the exhaust or will the stock exhaust still be alright?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll wait for Jerry to post his news release on here. But he posted the pricing details on Facebook a little while ago. Take off to his website to order one. I have a few questions before I drop some money on this.

And after this upgrade, he should be working on a big brake kit. Lol. I have enough trouble stopping with just the tune. We need something with 12-12.5" rotors. And I don't want some F-Body calipers on my Cruze.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, released last night, available for purchase now! This turbo adds 25WHP peak and over 50WHP after 5000RPM.

BNR GTX14 1.4T Turbocharger Kit


----------



## Andrew S (Feb 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, released last night, available for purchase now! This turbo adds 25WHP peak and over 50WHP after 5000RPM.
> 
> BNR GTX14 1.4T Turbocharger Kit


do you have a dyno sheet you can post?


----------



## Terra_Ascensor (Jul 6, 2014)

Also, very interested but waiting to see what comes out of the test with an automatic.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Have there been any tests on an auto yet?


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

any video's yet? I want my Cruze to sound like a Jet taking off!


----------



## Camsoup02 (Feb 3, 2016)

How is the drive-ability with this setup, would it work with stock exhaust on a daily driver?


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Can this and the tune be tuned to work with boltons? (intake, exhaust) and a BOV?

Edit: also interested in whether the automatic can handle the torque.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

razercruze15 said:


> Can this and the tune be tuned to work with boltons? (intake, exhaust) and a BOV?
> 
> Edit: also interested in whether the automatic can handle the torque.


The tune can definitely be tuned to work with boltons. Most of the testing he does, is with cars that have boltons. Intake, exhaust front mount, bigger injectors. Etc.


----------



## Cruzeeco2011 (Jan 27, 2016)

I do have some questions.

1) How much CFM can this turbo push













2) At what RPM Do we get Full Boost
3) Do we need an exhaust ( cathback, downpipe etc)
4) Will the stock intercooler heatsock or whe need a frontmount.


Thanks to BNR for aswering  

IF THIS TURBO PRODUCES CLOSE TO A 13G TDOH4 TURBO (350 CFM) stock its around 18lb per minute, Vermont Tuning is around 22 lb per minute this turbo to get you around that power (230 hp) hs to be around 25 lb per minute atleast.

A tdoh4 13g from an Automatic 1g DSM or one from a Volvo that has the diverter valve integrated in the compresor housing wil net you even more power. 

ex: Vermont tuning turbo 22lb per minutes a 13g tdoh4 will net you 28lb per minutes.


----------



## Cruzeeco2011 (Jan 27, 2016)

Guess Jerry is super busy or just dosent wanna answer


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

~315cfm


----------



## 1.4waldo (Dec 9, 2015)

Was the car stock when the 200 hp was hit, and if not, what bolt ons were used?


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Has the turbo upgrade been shipped out yet and if so anyone anywhere near a dyno tune with full bolt ons and e85?


----------



## Cruzeeco2011 (Jan 27, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> ~315cfm


Tanks for answering 

In that case this turbo will hit 200 hp no problem on 93 octane

fot us manual guys me will most likely need a better clutch


----------



## Codo_Cruze (May 11, 2016)

My real question is will the auto tranny hold up that power


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Wonder how much power can the stock axles hold?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Codo_Cruze said:


> My real question is will the auto tranny hold up that power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To update this, we've now got 384 1/4 mile passes on our automatic test car running race fuel, which competes in NHRA bracket championships (And wins.. a lot...). The auto is holding up just fine so far. It's making 230HP to the ground, so the auto can take the beating and just keep on smiling!


----------



## JeepsLJ (Jul 8, 2018)

Is there any update on how the automatic transmission is holding up on using this turbo upgrade?


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

Is this available for 2018 hatchback LE2 cruze?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

No but we're working on a turbo for the gen 2


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

The used turbo I bought is for a 2017 Cruze.
I noticed the turbo turns in a reverse direction.
Do you have a larger compressor for this turbo?


----------



## GastonGaudio (Sep 9, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> No but we're working on a turbo for the gen 2


thanks BNR


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

When will I be able to order one? My turbo is pooched and need to get back on the road.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Knapman said:


> When will I be able to order one? My turbo is pooched and need to get back on the road.


the gtx14 has been discontinued....a bigger turbo should be out in the near future.


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

eddiefromcali said:


> the gtx14 has been discontinued....a bigger turbo should be out in the near future.


Okay thanks check your pm!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

GTX250 will be out by the end of the month


----------



## CruzinWorld6969420 (Apr 9, 2019)

So the GTX250 is for the Gen2 then? Because the only feedback I was seeing for it was for the Gen1 cruze?


----------



## Knapman (Jul 27, 2018)

CruzinWorld6969420 said:


> So the GTX250 is for the Gen2 then? Because the only feedback I was seeing for it was for the Gen1 cruze?


No it is for the Gen1. They will be working on one for the Gen 2.


----------

